# Shawn Eric Peterson / KingAssRipper / HairynGross / HairyNGross23 / Gassy Gainer / TheSlobGorges / GluttonousSlob



## Ass Sniffer (Aug 9, 2022)

*Thread created in collaboration with @mugsy, with some information taken from **here*.

_*INTRODUCTION*_
*Shawn Eric Peterson,* born *September 14, 1988*, also known as *KingAssRipper, HairynGross, HairyNGross23, Gassy Gainer, TheSlobGorges, and GluttonousSlob*, or "*KAR*" for short, is an obese, rectum wrecking, food-destroying "human" from Michigan whose only online presence is often only known for his fart fetish or weight gain clips that are widely redistributed.
I'm unsure if he could be classified as a deathfat, a careercow, or a mix of both.

Most who have seen his content may have discovered it via internet memes, shock websites, or podcasts. Originally he used YouTube as his personal public fetish porn storage but his YouTube channel is never on YouTube for too long and is usually never public as his content is sometimes often discovered by minors and often considered disgusting or against the Terms of Service for their platform. His content is often deleted by YouTube and then reuploaded by others, often resulting in a loop of people being terminated for reuploading his content online, along with DMCA and copyright take-down threats from KAR in some rare cases. Many of his gorging and farting clips, like I mentioned before, have been involved in internet memes and meme templates over the course of the years he has been known online. Tosh.O, CallMeCarson, Joe Rogan, and YMH have all viewed his content before. According to some of his donors, he has also lived in Wyandotte, MI and Milan, MI, with some stating he currently lives in Romulus, Michigan.














*Information*

KAR created his first YouTube account around 2007 or so while living in his parents' home. It wouldn't be until after he went to college and later moved into an apartment that he began filming himself farting or eating. At some point after leaving college (yes, it's hard to believe), he began working at an O'Reilly's car parts store and within that timeframe began gaining weight quickly, which was mostly a result of the following of people he gained over the years: Much of his content is similar in that it involves eating, farting, or even both, but it captures the devastation he is unleashing upon his health and his bowels for the sake of a few dollars online. Some of his farting clips date around 2012-2015.

KAR tends to rip his ass open with farts that are about 80-90 decibels, with people even comparing his farts to the sounds of jet explosions, dirt bikes, or vehicle engines. KAR also tends to breathe in deeply or make growling "oouf" or "oogh" noises sometimes when or before eating, which becomes a bit more common in future clips of him after gaining weight over the years. His breathing also, over time, begins to sound poorer, especially with his nose sounding snotty and his throat sounding phlegmy, either as a result of eating too much.


Spoiler: Nuclear Fart.wmv







Your browser is not able to display this video.














Spoiler: Archive of him destroying some donuts and making noises.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





In some cases, KAR will often go as far as farting or sharting into food, making pig noises when drinking or eating, and even eating food crumbs off his chest hairs in an attempt to fit into his "slob" persona he created, with much of his disgusting behavior nearing that of Nikocado Avocado. He has allegedly also stolen food from a supermarket without paying, performed "slob gorging" videos in public places such as Burger King or restaurants (and within said supermarket), recorded himself farting on his dog, but most famously, he was known for the "farting on my roommate's door" and "nuclear fart.wmv" memes. He frequently looks away from the camera in some public clips to ensure that no one notices him or spots him gorging in public, presumably to avoid embarrassment or being caught, which has become a running gag involving his fondness for mayonnaise.  






Spoiler: Archive of said clip.







Your browser is not able to display this video.













Spoiler: Archive of shawn supposedly stealing food from a supermarket.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






He is a member of the weight-gaining and fart fetish communities, which fetishizes gaining weight, being a slob, etc. The main point of interest for gainers is a social media site called "Grommr," which belong to a set of networks which claims to "celebrate acceptance of body positivity" which is made specifically for these fetishes. His account on the site used to be "Gluttonous Slob" but was later renamed to "GluttonSlob". It was one of his social media pages that he has since deleted following a supposed expose video that was put out regarding him.



Spoiler:  Video titled Late Night Snack. + archive.











Your browser is not able to display this video.











Spoiler: Him farting into a pie + archive.











Your browser is not able to display this video.








KAR advertised his videos on Grommr in the form of links to unlisted YouTube videos, usually costing from $5 to $25. While his content is usually aimed towards gay men who are into farting and weight gain, he himself is most likely not just gay but rather bisexual or a queerbaiting LARPer as a slob persona. He has had videos of himself eating out of his supposed girlfriend's car from his college days but sometimes calls his donators "faggot feeders." KAR is also famous for wearing the same pair of underwear in many clips of himself farting, appearing as a torn apart, shit-stained set of underwear that he constantly wears in the clips. he can also be seen wearing other intentionally stained clothing sometimes.



Spoiler: Shitstained clothing.












A reddit user named u/kingassripperarchive has had some interesting information regarding KAR, including claiming to "have close contact" with him and knowing much of his online social media. While most are dead, they may be of some sort of importance.
_*Archive *_*of said reddit account.*

_*Old YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpUyd9lFAoIKW6m1G6duxPg

Current YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5HjuIKK0yh8OINZj42H1YQ 

Current Gmail(?): GrossGluttonManners@gmail.com

Defunct Gmail: GluttonousSlob@gmail.com 

Dead Tumblr: http://gross-glutton88.tumblr.com

Dead Grommr: https://www.grommr.com/Member/Details/GluttonSlob

Active ThisVid: http://thisvid.com/members/96089/*_

*Old Twitter: https://twitter.com/HairynGross/

Cashapp: SlobGorges




Notice that his relationship status is "single"*

Quoting the reddit user: _"They claimed that King Ass Ripper doesn't have a girlfriend and I can confirm that he does indeed have a girlfriend and his girlfriend has kids, which means he's a father figure. I will not be naming names and I will not be showing pictures or videos for confidentiality reasons. This thread is purely to show fans that King Ass Ripper is still alive "_

Quoting this:
_"My theories are quite extensive. He no longer makes fart videos anymore, and I think it's for a good reason. First of all, he originally started off in his parents house from the looks of things but then he eventually moved into what looks like an apartment and he claimed to have had a roommate. To make long story short, I think he was in college at the time during his fart montage uploads because in one of his recent videos he said "Sittin' in my girlfriend's car, 'bout to smash a bunch of left over chicken, breast thighs and drum stick legs, from a fuckin' graduation party I just left." In the next video he claims to be in his mom's friend's house and you can see balloons in the background as he farts on the family dog. My theory is, we've seen King Ass Ripper spend his days in his college dorm, farting and eating all day but now he's been doing his fetish videos in public because I can only assume his girlfriend doesn't know of his videos and she also has kids so he can't be doing fart videos like he used to. That is my main theory as to why he isn't making fart videos like he used to." _



Spoiler: Infamous montage containing him farting at a dog at 2:22.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






This probably shows that KAR is likely to some degree, bisexual or "bicurious" or just LARPing as a gay fetishist online. despite claims to be "straight" online. However it’s not truly known which one is likely true as he is probably a father figure with children. The fact that this has not gotten the attention of his so-called girlfriend yet makes me wonder a bit if this girlfriend is likely made-up by KAR himself and the reddit user or he either performs most of his fetish content out of their view, like what the reddit user said or he does much of his newer fetish content in public like at Burger King, which probably explains his shift from farting in his home to gorging in public restaurants. But take this user's info with a grain of salt as no further proof of him having a girlfriend is known.



*New Grommr account that claims he is straight.*


Like I mentioned earlier, KAR was involved in an exposed video against him, which is now lost to time. It's unknown what it is about, but from some screenshots from @mugsy's thread request, it seems he was involved in scamming people out of their money over fetish content.








These screenshots are taken from a video uploaded by "PinnacleOne", which is a video titled "What Happened to KingA**Ripper?-An Internet Investigation" which shows some images of his defunct social media.










Furthermore, another video that involved him was posted by a user named "C-Pods" on May 19th, 2019. KAR himself commented and threatened C-Pods with a DMCA Report if he refused to comply with his request. Unfortunately, C-Pods gave in and actually removed the video.




It seems KAR's shenanigans have also resulted in even KEEMSTAR blocking him on Twitter back in 2016. His Twitter seems to have been abandoned since about 2017, and most of his tweets are YouTube-linked posts of private videos from his current channel.





Something that should also be noted is that PinnacleOne noticed that KAR's social media mostly died around the specific date of "Nov 23, 2015", which is likely when he began going out of bounds and attempted to cover up most of his online presence. However, one of his YouTube channels was created on Nov 29, 2015, which was shortly after the rest of his online accounts got nuked or private. _*"King Ass Ripper has a specific way of uploading now." "You can subscribe to him and turn on notifications, and he will upload a video publicly for an hour before unlisting the video."*_ according to the archivist on reddit which shows that in order to hide some of his content but also appeal to his fanbase, he unlists most of his content. Pinnacle also states that because of the sudden influx of popularity and views from Joe Rogan and the YMH podcasts, it likely made KAR scared and overwhelmed about his online reputation, which resulted in him further making his online presence almost publically dormant.

*Current YouTube account, note the large subscriber count but lack of public videos.*



_*Unlisted video from his main channel.*_












*Old account abandoned 8+ years ago, has some content still.*




This is a list of known YouTube channel aliases/names that no longer exist or have been abandoned:

_*HairynGross23 (Terminated)

Hairy Assripper (Terminated)

King Assripper (Terminated)

King Ripper (Terminated)

HairynGross313 (Terminated)

GassyGutton (Terminated)

HairynGrossGlutton25 (Terminated)

GrossGlutton (Terminated)

HairynGross SloB (Old Channel)

Glutton Manners - Glutton Slob - The Slob Gorges (Current Channel)*_

*Gluttonous Slob (Terminated)*

This shows the number of attempts he made to get back onto the platform, simply to upload fetish content onto YouTube. Also, in Pinnacle's video, he shows the description of one of the unlisted paywalled videos, calling his donors "feeder slaves," but mainly mentioning "using feeder slaves' cash," either implying he does not make enough to afford a shit ton of junkfood on his own or he specifically reserves that type of money for the sake of creating fetish content in public. If the first is true, then it's likely he is poor in general and using his fetish to make a quick buck but is probably making him stay poor the more he spends it on all garbage food or merely spending that gifted money for his fetish content only. Either way, it's likely affecting his health greatly, as these people are basically throwing money at him in order to see him eat the worst garbage possible.







*Fanbase and Community*
KAR does, in fact, have a fanbase that is sometimes as gross or strange as he is; one side of the fanbase is mostly "shitposting" or using his content for meme templates that are commonly found on YouTube, Twitter, or Reddit. The other side is just as expected, which mostly consists of gay or bisexual men attracted to his fetish clips and his appearance. Most of these people can be found on Grommr or YouTube and usually are not far too hard to spot. 













However, as a result of him isolating most of his content from public view into paid private clips or hidden videos, this side of his fanbase has slightly vanished from public view on YouTube. Some fans of his may go so far as to even LARP as KAR himself for the sake of attention or even to make some form of money in rare cases, such as creating "bootleg" or "wannabe" merchandise containing KAR's quotes or his face. "alldrenchedinmayo", a KAR-based merch store on etsy is a example of this. 







The Liveleak account that often reposted many of his clips was an example of someone attempting to LARP/impersonate as KAR but ultimately suffered from his DMCA request and got it taken down. 





KingAssRipper's popularity and morbidly gross habits has resulted in him ultimately becoming a meme over the years. furthermore this leads me to question again how his family or his "girlfriend" never found out about this ever as his name and face is basically public information at this point.

*Links*
Current YouTube (All videos are unlisted, Archive)
Abandoned YouTube (Archive)
ThisVid (NSFW, apparently active) (Archive) 
u/KingAssRipperArchive (Archive)
Pinnacles's Video on KingAssRipper (Archive)
Playlist containing many of KingAssRipper's clips


*Further information is appreciated. I am still a novice at thread making.*


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 9, 2022)

When Roosevelt spoke about freedom from want, I don't think he envisioned this.


----------



## Ethereal Eye (Aug 9, 2022)

Holy mother fucking shit, the man himself, KingAssRipper. I never expected to see him on the farms. I've always wondered where he went off to, and to know he is still around is a sight to behold. The whole bit about him uploading videos for an hour only to unlist them later shows that he is a bit of a step ahead of other cows in terms of masking his presence. Ill give him that.
I see great potential for his fanbase having a cluster of cows amongst them, considering their autistic obsession with a man who farts, shits, and steals food all day for a living. That is lulzworthy in itself.


----------



## mugsy (Aug 9, 2022)

Great initial post. I hope this gets traction and KAR's story gets properly catalogued for posterity.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 9, 2022)

The quintessential fartcow.


----------



## scallion (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm sickened, but curious.


----------



## morimori-chan (Aug 9, 2022)

At last! It was time one of the weirdest people in the internet got their own thread in here.
Also, isn't it weird how Shawn says he's "straight" in his ThisVid profile yet his favorites are full of videos of men?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 9, 2022)

Feeder/gainer content is God's greatest mistake.


----------



## morimori-chan (Aug 9, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Feeder/gainer content is God's greatest mistake.


Even so when Shawn may be a bisexual man in denial. He was in Grommr once, he knows his content clearly appeals to men and he even enjoys videos of men...




Spoiler: Straight?


----------



## Harold Penisman (Aug 9, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> Even so when Shawn may be a bisexual man in denial. He was in Grommr once, he knows his content clearly appeals to men and he even enjoys videos of men...
> View attachment 3582421
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he is still on Grommr. And still claims to be straight.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Aug 9, 2022)

Harold Penisman said:


> Looks like he is still on Grommr. And still claims to be straight.
> View attachment 3582460


I have added this to the OP.


----------



## mugsy (Aug 9, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> Even so when Shawn may be a bisexual man in denial. He was in Grommr once, he knows his content clearly appeals to men and he even enjoys videos of men...
> View attachment 3582421
> 
> 
> ...


This is what sealed it for me that he might be gay. My theory is that he grew up in an environment that was highly homophobic, and went through the classic bisexual to gay pipeline as he got older - and as we all know, bisexuality is just being gay with training wheels. I cannot in good faith believe that any straight man doing gay4pay would also have pages of favorited gay content of niche fetish videos. I am happy that he has finally accepted himself as a fat, gay man.


----------



## themasterlurker (Aug 9, 2022)

This guy is so damn funny, he's a big wigger and there are pictures of him giving Ralph a run for his money with his attire


----------



## morimori-chan (Aug 9, 2022)

mugsy said:


> This is what sealed it for me that he might be gay. My theory is that he grew up in an environment that was highly homophobic, and went through the classic bisexual to gay pipeline as he got older - and as we all know, bisexuality is just being gay with training wheels. I cannot in good faith believe that any straight man doing gay4pay would also have pages of favorited gay content of niche fetish videos. I am happy that he has finally accepted himself as a fat, gay man.


He claimed to have a girlfriend before, so I believe he's a bisexual man in denial. Otherwise, if the girlfriend is imaginary...


----------



## TokiBun (Aug 9, 2022)

I enjoy that this thread was made just as I started reading this book which is no doubt a prediction of this man’s future:


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Aug 9, 2022)

Half-Blood Princess said:


> I enjoy that this thread was made just as I started reading this book which is no doubt a prediction of this man’s future:
> View attachment 3583224


The girl gets out and kills the slob but in a retarded turn of events there was a secret society of homos that were buying female meat from the slob so they could in turn sell it to some cannibal asian dudes. You're welcome for the spoiler my favorite book of his is "Yellow"


----------



## mugsy (Aug 9, 2022)

Half-Blood Princess said:


> I enjoy that this thread was made just as I started reading this book which is no doubt a prediction of this man’s future:
> View attachment 3583224


my man, this is his past, present *and *future


----------



## Metamorpho (Aug 9, 2022)

mugsy said:


> my man, this is his past, present *and *future
> View attachment 3583298


What the fuck is that combination even?


----------



## mugsy (Aug 9, 2022)

Metamorpho said:


> What the fuck is that combination even?


Attach files
Find out from the legend himself


----------



## TokiBun (Aug 9, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> The girl gets out and kills the slob but in a retarded turn of events there was a secret society of homos that were buying female meat from the slob so they could in turn sell it to some cannibal asian dudes. You're welcome for the spoiler my favorite book of his is "Yellow"


I couldn’t believe that was the ending honestly it made me laugh so hard. Explains how there’s a sequel I’ll check out Yellow.


----------



## CeleryBread (Aug 9, 2022)

I can easily enjoy a steak while watching the most brutal cartel dismemberment videos, but watching this nigga eat churns my stomach. The depravity of the internet knows no bounds


----------



## Ulti (Aug 10, 2022)

God damn, this is sad.Never knew this guy went down this path.

The portal radio video will always be a classic though.


----------



## Incorrect Password (Aug 10, 2022)

This is awful on the eyes and stomach, great thread OP.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Aug 10, 2022)

This guy is like Nikocado Avocado if he wasn't funny and ten times more disgusting


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Aug 10, 2022)

@Ass Sniffer
16305 Farnum St.
Romulus, MI
48174-3111

battlerelated@hotmail.com

734-748-2363
734-992-4284


----------



## True Boss of this Gym (Aug 10, 2022)

OH GREAT HEAVENS, I THINK I'M ABOUT TO...
BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP POOOOOOOST!!!


----------



## mugsy (Aug 10, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> This guy is like Nikocado Avocado if he wasn't funny and ten times more disgusting


Nik is a careercow who provides bread and circuses for hapless idiots online and is cushioned by millions of dollars of YouTube revenue. The lulz just don't hit the same with Nik, whereas KAR has this raw, trailer trash energy that's uncompromising. If Nik was on his last dollar, he would not be gorging and humiliating himself; KAR would.



Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> @Ass Sniffer
> 16305 Farnum St.
> Romulus, MI
> 48174-3111
> ...


He is one of the few cows who is paranoid enough to keep somewhat of a low profile. Both of those phone numbers belong to Eleanor Peterson, which I assume is his mother. I don't know if anything short of tax records would concretely give his address and phone.


----------



## morimori-chan (Aug 10, 2022)

mugsy said:


> Attach files
> Find out from the legend himself


I wonder why does he speak in such a strange forced voice, is it part of the kink? Why can't he just speak in a more normal voice?


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Aug 10, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> I wonder why does he speak in such a strange forced voice, is it part of the kink? Why can't he just speak in a more normal voice?


There was once a very early clip of KAR with a normal voice somewhere.



Also I was looking for specific KAR clips online and something I noticed is that many of his reuploaded clips have cut-off messages added into them that last a few milliseconds and it's bizarre.


Spoiler


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Aug 10, 2022)

this man is the physical manifestation of every "imagine the smell" post ever made


----------



## Slightly Apathetic Mario (Aug 10, 2022)

There is a special place in hell dedicated to brap posters. And I hope its a painful place


----------



## mugsy (Aug 10, 2022)

There's a recurring motif of people who bought his content at some point bitching on reuploaded KAR videos about him not providing the content that they paid for. There are also people like this user who comment on a lot of KAR related videos. This guy provides some insight on why KAR has run back into his gopher hole in recent years.



According to his now abandoned twitter, he was aware of JRE showcasing him as early as August of 2016



It wasn't until April 2nd of 2017 that he would vanish off of twitter completely.



Furthermore, the playlist of him gorging from his current youtube used to be unlisted until at least mid 2019, then at some point he privated it completely. This was the same playlist that had the video of him pushing a shopping cart with his gut hanging over the handlebar, presumably stealing food and gorging on it during his shopping trip.
Either way, the guy has been steadily beefing up his OpSec over the past few years but he _is_ still out there.


----------



## Frosted Snowflakes (Aug 10, 2022)

He and Nikocado Avocado should hook up together and do mukbangs from a hog trough.


----------



## mugsy (Aug 10, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> I wonder why does he speak in such a strange forced voice, is it part of the kink? Why can't he just speak in a more normal voice?


I found it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ir-CcHmzD4&list=PLE4oZdj--K6MQ5Vyni5qG9wmXWEUaNlHI&index=34


----------



## Margo Martindale (Aug 10, 2022)

Colon cancer im the making right here


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 10, 2022)

i can't believe the legend himself hasn't gotten a thread until now


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 10, 2022)

If Shawn shot a fart energy wave against Nikocado's shart beam blast in an epic Dragon Ball Z-esque battle Nick would be decimated by the slob, overwhelmed by the inhuman gasses  begging for mercy. Mayonnaise is far more lethal and powerful than cheese would ever be.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm honestly surprised that KingAssRipper didn't get a thread sooner.


----------



## R00T (Aug 10, 2022)

This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			


i've used this site in the past and it seemed to remain up to date.  perks of living in


----------



## Harold Penisman (Aug 10, 2022)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> @Ass Sniffer
> 16305 Farnum St.
> Romulus, MI
> 48174-3111
> ...


Found his voter registration yesterday. May as well share what other info I found.


			https://voterrecords.com/voter/72332460/shawn-peterson
		


This is the address and street view of the location in Romulus.






The cars in the driveway here seem to match up with the interiors we see in his vids.

Here he is at the buffet in 2017. You can see the sign of the place over his shoulder. After searching the name "All American Buffet" It gives you a place in Southgate Michigan. 8 Miles from that address in Romulus.








Voting records from 2020 state that he still lived in Romulus. But perhaps he has moved within the past year or so.

I also saw the name 'Jannet E Wooden' show up several times. And I suspect they are King's girlfriend.


----------



## Coelacanth (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh hey guys what's going on in this thread-






I won't stick around because IRL fart/slob porn makes me run for a bucket to puke in but good job, OP. I hope this leaves PG - if I had to stare in disgust at this... thing... then everybody else has to suffer with me.


----------



## morimori-chan (Aug 10, 2022)

Harold Penisman said:


> Found his voter registration yesterday. May as well share what other info I found.
> 
> 
> https://voterrecords.com/voter/72332460/shawn-peterson
> ...


I wonder how does Shaun have the guts to do these things in *public places.* 

Imagine stopping by this restaurant during a break from college or work, you greet the waiters and cashiers and you get your food. And then, while you're eating and talking with your colleagues..._* It approaches. *_

Filming himself eating like a pig next to the table you're at along with burping in public. 

*


 *


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 10, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> I wonder how does Shaun have the guts to do these things in *public places.*
> 
> Imagine stopping by this restaurant during a break from college or work, you greet the waiters and cashiers and you get your food. And then, while you're eating and talking with your colleagues..._* It approaches. *_
> 
> ...


You obviously are new to humiliation fetishists. He's actually pretty tame compared to other humiliation fetishist like Sean Miller who dm'd a couple of people including me that he was out in the street wearing nothing but his diapers begging for us to call the cops on him. 

The _public _part is what gets them hard.


----------



## morimori-chan (Aug 10, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> You obviously are new to humiliation fetishists. He's actually pretty tame compared to other humiliation fetishist like Sean Miller who dm'd a couple of people including me that he was out in the street wearing nothing but his diapers begging for us to call the cops on him.
> 
> The _public _part is what gets them hard.


If he was a humiliation fetishist in the first place, that'd contradict with how he wanted to hide from the internet because of Joe Rogan's podcast, I think.


----------



## Inside your walls (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice OP! 
Very suprising, that there is some backstory to this dude, 
I always thought he was some dude that made slob fetish videos aimed towards gay men but I didn't expect him to have this much lore to him.

Hopefully we can learn more about this lovely specimen.


----------



## mugsy (Aug 10, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> You obviously are new to humiliation fetishists. He's actually pretty tame compared to other humiliation fetishist like Sean Miller who dm'd a couple of people including me that he was out in the street wearing nothing but his diapers begging for us to call the cops on him.
> 
> The _public _part is what gets them hard.


I don't think this is entirely true; KAR's gluttony is a lot different from Nik's and most fat fetishists. KAR is a disdainful and braggadocious glutton. His fetish is less about humiliation and shame - it's of brazen irreverence. He has multiple videos of himself in his car with the windows open parked directly in front of planet fitness, shirtless and stuffing mayonnaise in him face while laughing and burping at the people walking out the gym. Whereas someone like Nik gets off on being *shamed*, KAR gets off on being *shameless*.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Aug 10, 2022)

mugsy said:


> I don't think this is entirely true; KAR's gluttony is a lot different from Nik's and most fat fetishists. KAR is a disdainful and braggadocious glutton. His fetish is less about humiliation and shame - it's of brazen irreverence. He has multiple videos of himself in his car with the windows open parked directly in front of planet fitness, shirtless and stuffing mayonnaise in him face while laughing and burping at the people walking out the gym. Whereas someone like Nik gets off on being *shamed*, KAR gets off on being *shameless*.


I actually never seen any clips of him burping at people in planet fitness.


----------



## mugsy (Aug 10, 2022)

Ass Sniffer said:


> I actually never seen any clips of him burping at people in planet fitness.


He posted it sometime between 2016-2018. I cannot find the video and I have no idea if it survived the purge, but I know for a fact it existed.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 10, 2022)

Stop me if I'm not the first person in this thread to say this, but is he *really* LARPing as a slob if he's from Michigan?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 10, 2022)

mugsy said:


> I don't think this is entirely true; KAR's gluttony is a lot different from Nik's and most fat fetishists. KAR is a disdainful and braggadocious glutton. His fetish is less about humiliation and shame - it's of brazen irreverence. He has multiple videos of himself in his car with the windows open parked directly in front of planet fitness, shirtless and stuffing mayonnaise in him face while laughing and burping at the people walking out the gym. Whereas someone like Nik gets off on being *shamed*, KAR gets off on being *shameless*.


Are you telling me he has a slob superiority complex?


----------



## 0 2 (Aug 10, 2022)

This is one of my favorites. I'm excited to see a comprehensive thread on him, especially one that's been so long in the making.


----------



## mugsy (Aug 10, 2022)

Don't ask me how I managed to get this, but I found KAR's newly formed patreon:

www.patreon.com/GrossGlutton/




Please don't make me regret posting this find; he is a skittish deer that needs to be observed from afar.


----------



## doomlad (Aug 11, 2022)

It's disrespectful to describe it as "just fetish content". This is generational kino.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Aug 11, 2022)

Frosted Snowflakes said:


> He and Nikocado Avocado should hook up together and do mukbangs from a hog trough.


Also with Chantal.


----------



## tiefling (Aug 11, 2022)

I’ve learned more about this guy in this thread than I should have, good thread. I don’t understand why people fetishize being a fat slob or fart pig like that.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Aug 11, 2022)

tiefling said:


> I’ve learned more about this guy in this thread than I should have, good thread. I don’t understand why people fetishize being a fat slob or fart pig like that.


It's pretty much been a thing for a while.


----------



## Harold Penisman (Aug 11, 2022)

Harold Penisman said:


>


Looks like he just set the All American Buffet video to private. The timing of this seems like he is trying to cover his tracks.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Aug 11, 2022)

Great thread. Never make another one like this ever again though. This is like looking at some Elder God tier shit. I feel my sanity slipping, the howling winds of the putrid flesh rotting fills the air and the screams of 1000 dying universes in that fart.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Aug 12, 2022)

Mandatory:

snnnnniiiiiiffffffffffff...oh yes my dear....sssnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiffffffff....quite pungent indeed...is that....dare I say....sssssssnniff...eggs I smell?......sniff sniff....hmmm...yes...quite so my darling....sniff....quite pungent eggs yes very much so .....ssssssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiffffff....ah yes...and also....a hint of....sniff....cheese.....quite wet my dear....sniff...but of yes...this will do nicely....sniff.....please my dear....another if you please....nice a big now....


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Aug 12, 2022)

The fucking legend, this man makes me laugh so hard. His mannerisms are fantastically funny, and he's scamming faggots out of money. KingAssRipper has a based from me, dawg






I kneel for Mr King Ass Ripper


----------



## Captain Manning (Aug 12, 2022)

Holy shit! All this time I just _assumed _we already had a thread on him. Well done, OP!

@ZsaZsaBinks already posted it, but even Joe Rogan did a brief almost MATI-like segment on his show about him. Even normies think he's a primo lolcow.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 12, 2022)

KAR is part of this community:


----------



## Captain Manning (Aug 12, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> KAR is part of this community:


Honestly, some of the comments on that video are, in many ways, more distrubing than the video itself.














Worst one:




How fucked in the head do you have to be to be sexually aroused by farts? Holy shit.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 12, 2022)

Captain Manning said:


> Honestly, some of the comments on that video are, in many ways, more distrubing than the video itself.
> 
> View attachment 3593802
> View attachment 3593699View attachment 3593664
> ...


The reason people fetishize farts is because they like the sound or the smell or the taste. They also like how it comes out of a very sexual organ. 

It’s actually depressing because there’s more to a person than their farts. Will people like this ever realize that or will it just be cooming to people farting online?


----------



## mugsy (Aug 14, 2022)

Again, don't ask me how, but I am in possession of KAR's two most recent videos. I don't have exact dates on these, but based on what he looks like in his recent Patreon pics, I think these were filmed within the last few months.
If anyone has any advice on downloading in higher quality from vimeo, please let me know. I don't want to paste the links because he will get tipped off on the view counts getting higher; he's *that* paranoid. I hope you can understand.
Enjoy.


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Aug 14, 2022)

mugsy said:


> Again, don't ask me how, but I am in possession of KAR's two most recent videos. I don't have exact dates on these, but based on what he looks like in his recent Patreon pics, I think these were filmed within the last few months.
> If anyone has any advice on downloading in higher quality from vimeo, please let me know. I don't want to paste the links because he will get tipped off on the view counts getting higher; he's *that* paranoid. I hope you can understand.
> Enjoy.


i dont think high fidelity video is required for a guy like KAR, i wouldn't really want to see his videos in HD lol


----------



## Cyberpunk Panatela (Aug 15, 2022)

@Ass Sniffer , there are 4 videos on archive.org available for download, one of which is a 1 hour long compilation.   Don't know if you want them for your OP.

KingAssRipper content vault - Internet Archive

They seem to have been uploaded by a fanboy who's into that shit, judging from some of the masturbatory comments, so they may be DMCA struck once KAR learns of them.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 15, 2022)

I certainly would hate to be OP and be put in a position where I have to download an hour long fart compilation for my thread.


----------



## True Gunt Radio (Aug 22, 2022)

Why is he missing so many teeth?


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 29, 2022)

This is an old video:


----------



## mugsy (Aug 30, 2022)

More new content from his Patreon. His White Castle slider slam (Your Local Hog #57) really is something else. He mixes in findom with his gluttony towards the end of this video as he berates and barks at his video requestor to give him weekly checks and payments to stuff his gut. Reminds me of some of Keffals' videos, except with authentic farts. 
Apparently one of his 'feeder faggots,' Alex, commissioned this video. Thank you for your patronage to the arts Alex, wherever you may be. 

He also uploaded another picture of him eating 'pig slop.'




And finally he has some content paywalled behind a $15/monthly Patreon tier. I only have a preview available where he's eating donuts and drinking chocolate milk.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Aug 30, 2022)

True Gunt Radio said:


> Why is he missing so many teeth?


Shoveling greasy slop into your face-hole 24/7 just so you can fart really loudly isn't great for your dental health.


----------



## Fartokulon (Aug 30, 2022)

Ive been a fan of this guy for a long ass time since I first heard of him. And he always makes me laugh. and Id like to share with you all one of my favorite ever videos ive found relating to him.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 30, 2022)

True Gunt Radio said:


> Why is he missing so many teeth?


processed food.


----------



## Charlie Barkin (Aug 31, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> I wonder how does Shaun have the guts to do these things in *public places.*
> 
> Imagine stopping by this restaurant during a break from college or work, you greet the waiters and cashiers and you get your food. And then, while you're eating and talking with your colleagues..._* It approaches. *_
> 
> ...


Some people have literally no shame and are willing to go to any length to get a stiffy, Shaun is no exception 
I would honestly be mortified if I had to share a table with someone who ate like this or God forbid if I ate like that
Dude is just a mega coomer and has little to no care about how he looks while he films his fetish shit as long as it gets his cock hard later


----------



## mugsy (Aug 31, 2022)

Charlie Barkin said:


> Some people have literally no shame and are willing to go to any length to get a stiffy, Shaun is no exception
> I would honestly be mortified if I had to share a table with someone who ate like this or God forbid if I ate like that
> Dude is just a mega coomer and has little to no care about how he looks while he films his fetish shit as long as it gets his cock hard later


I'd like to think that he doesn't get off on it sexually - that he quite simply derives non-sexual pleasure from his love to eat and be disgusting. The only evidence I have that contradicts that is the ever updating "favorites" section on his page on thisvid.com. Shawn favorites fart and domination fetish videos almost daily -- assuming that that _is_ his account.


----------



## mugsy (Sep 1, 2022)

New KAR (Preview only). He's fully embraced public gorging at this point.


----------



## morimori-chan (Sep 1, 2022)

True Gunt Radio said:


> Why is he missing so many teeth?


----------



## mugsy (Sep 1, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> View attachment 3666172


the nigga's had a few of his front feeth missing since at least 2010 when he wasn't even that fat. He's probably been eating like absolute shit since he was a child.


----------



## mugsy (Sep 6, 2022)

More paypig content: https://vimeo.com/259817241/98e3021e93
Will come back and archive it once the site becomes more stable.


----------



## Cyberpunk Panatela (Sep 28, 2022)

I watched 2 of this guy's videos during the time KF was down and found them about as interesting as watching paint dry.  I cannot understand how anyone can become sexually aroused by such stuff.  Then again, people who fuck cars _ do_ exist, and the number of onanistic comments on each video proves that such degenerates are plentiful.

One thing I did notice was the degree of abdominal distension showing at the start of the video.  This wasn't just fat - the skin over the abdominal area was stretched tight as a drum (The German word _"prallheit"_ is more succinct, but it doesn't translate well)

Does anyone know if this guy "pumps" (inflates his abdomen by forcing air into his colon through the anus, usually with a bicycle pump or similar instrument)? 

I am aware that some of the video  commenters assume this ("needs more pressure", etc.), but has he ever admitted to it?



Spoiler: Further details, somewhat OT



Abdominal inflation, needless to say, is very dangerous.  I have personally seen several ruptures of the colon due to the practice back when I worked in A&E (Casualty in American). 

There was a rumour circulating at the time that "pumping" was "better than viagra for big boners", so obviously some overzealous youths tried it.


----------



## mugsy (Sep 29, 2022)

Cyberpunk Panatela said:


> I watched 2 of this guy's videos during the time KF was down and found them about as interesting as watching paint dry.  I cannot understand how anyone can become sexually aroused by such stuff.  Then again, people who fuck cars _ do_ exist, and the number of onanistic comments on each video proves that such degenerates are plentiful.
> 
> One thing I did notice was the degree of abdominal distension showing at the start of the video.  This wasn't just fat - the skin over the abdominal area was stretched tight as a drum (The German word _"prallheit"_ is more succinct, but it doesn't translate well)
> 
> ...


I can appreciate his content from a purely comedic standpoint, but I can't tell you what goes on in the mind of an actual faggot who derives sexual pleasure from this content. Considering KAR has ramped up his humiliating of twink feeders in his recent posts, I assume that it's purely a dom/sub kind of relationship. The whole "I'm a parasite eating your meager earnings that you toil for" shtick is just roleplay considering that his paypigs are consenting to it. I would be interested in hearing what an actual gay feeder has to say on this, if there even is one on this forum. Do they want to actually fuck or just feed him? What's the disparity in the paraphilia between those who feed women and those who feed men? It begs a lot of questions.

As for the abdominal stretch, I don't think KAR needs a bike pump for that. Even in his older videos from 2009-2012, he could seemingly "inflate" just by drinking a lot of beer. He jiggles his stomach aggressively which I'm sure just makes it worse. Back in the day you couldn't really call him fat, he seemed to be about 190 lbs and he's 6ft tall, and he still managed to blimp up in his videos. Considering he does most of his videos in his car, and many in public places, I don't think he has the initiative nor the ability to consistently shove a pump into his ass.


----------



## Cyberpunk Panatela (Sep 30, 2022)

mugsy said:


> I can appreciate his content from a purely comedic standpoint, but I can't tell you what goes on in the mind of an actual faggot who derives sexual pleasure from this content. Considering KAR has ramped up his humiliating of twink feeders in his recent posts, I assume that it's purely a dom/sub kind of relationship. The whole "I'm a parasite eating your meager earnings that you toil for" shtick is just roleplay considering that his paypigs are consenting to it. I would be interested in hearing what an actual gay feeder has to say on this, if there even is one on this forum. Do they want to actually fuck or just feed him? What's the disparity in the paraphilia between those who feed women and those who feed men? It begs a lot of questions.
> 
> As for the abdominal stretch, I don't think KAR needs a bike pump for that. Even in his older videos from 2009-2012, he could seemingly "inflate" just by drinking a lot of beer.


It's probably technically possible to get to this state by swallowing a lot of air and drinking profuse amounts of carbonated drinks(beer, soft drinks, etc.).



Spoiler: Example - not related to KAR



I remember a case 10 years or so ago in my home country where a man was declared a vexatious litigant.  He would swallow air routinely, and go into expensive shops and start burping and farting loudly until he was ejected. 

He would then sue(_pro se_), either for civil assault or defamation, depending on the force of the ejection.  I believe   some businesses would settle out of court, which was his preferred outcome.

His downfall was pulling the same judge twice, then attempting to pull his little stunt _in court.  _That got him declared a vexatious litigant pending the outcome of a psychiatric evaluation (if he got committed he would no longer be considered vexatious.  He was not committed.).

Shortly after this the law got changed so that members of the Bench could no longer commit people without medical opinions.  That had nothing to do with this case but rather with overzealous magistrates in small towns making excessive use of this ability, occasionally for gain.

I don't know how lawyers manage to stay sane with the law perpetually changing and precedent overriding statutes every now and then.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Sep 30, 2022)

Cyberpunk Panatela said:


> It's probably technically possible to get to this state by swallowing a lot of air and drinking profuse amounts of carbonated drinks(beer, soft drinks, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those farts probably are caused by digestion and air ingestion. I can’t imagine he pumps. Especially if he knows his audience. I’ve heard from people with fart fetishes talk about their favorite types of farts, and they will often tell you that they are way more turned on by digestion farts as opposed to pumped farts.


----------



## Cyberpunk Panatela (Oct 1, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> they are way more turned on by digestion farts as opposed to pumped farts.


Man, you run with a strange crowd.   Then again, all of us on this website probably do.

All I can think is that fart fetishists are partly aroused by the odour of the flatus, and 'pumped' farts would not really have much of that.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Oct 2, 2022)

Cyberpunk Panatela said:


> Man, you run with a strange crowd.   Then again, all of us on this website probably do.
> 
> All I can think is that fart fetishists are partly aroused by the odour of the flatus, and 'pumped' farts would not really have much of that.


Here’s a tweet from a fart fetishist about why he likes digestion farts:


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Oct 3, 2022)

Fuck man, sorry that I abandoned this thread for a month since the farms got temporarily fucked.


Cyberpunk Panatela said:


> One thing I did notice was the degree of abdominal distension showing at the start of the video. This wasn't just fat - the skin over the abdominal area was stretched tight as a drum (The German word _"prallheit"_ is more succinct, but it doesn't translate well)
> 
> Does anyone know if this guy "pumps" (inflates his abdomen by forcing air into his colon through the anus, usually with a bicycle pump or similar instrument)?



I always assumed this was only some deviantArt schizoid fantasy, people risking rupturing their colon for fun or sexual arousal does not surprise me however.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Oct 3, 2022)

Ass Sniffer said:


> I always assumed this was only some deviantArt schizoid fantasy, people risking rupturing their colon for fun or sexual arousal does not surprise me however.


I’ve seen gay fetish models turn their prolapsed rectums into fetishes.


----------



## BelUwUga (Oct 3, 2022)

mugsy said:


> If Nik was on his last dollar, he would not be gorging and humiliating himself; KAR would.


Same energy as this "smoking fetish" channel:




(13:02) leathersmokemi
The dude was prolific in chronicling his extreme smoking and you see it all go downhill.


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Oct 4, 2022)

Man, I remember one of my close friends showing me this guy a couple years ago, I always assumed he was a troll, not a fart fetishist.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Oct 12, 2022)

Look's like he's at it again with the mass DMCA's


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Oct 14, 2022)

Jimmy Hopkins said:


> Man, I remember one of my close friends showing me this guy a couple years ago, I always assumed he was a troll, not a fart fetishist.


That's the wonders of the internet, you find something like KAR farting on mayo or the youtube piss terrorist going to town and it's kind of funny, then you realize that it's porn that is so incomprehensible to normal people that it doesn't trip YT content guidelines(at least not in the past).


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Dec 9, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> That's the wonders of the internet, you find something like KAR farting on mayo or the youtube piss terrorist going to town and it's kind of funny, then you realize that it's porn that is so incomprehensible to normal people that it doesn't trip YT content guidelines(at least not in the past).


Yeah 2girls1cup was fetish porn but most people didn't realize it and just watched it to get grossed out.


----------



## morimori-chan (Dec 10, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> Yeah 2girls1cup was fetish porn but most people didn't realize it and just watched it to get grossed out.


People fear what they don't understand. 



mugsy said:


> More paypig content: https://vimeo.com/259817241/98e3021e93
> Will come back and archive it once the site becomes more stable.



At least he does not talk much, but what baffles me is how he still has the guts to do that in _public..._ I feel bad for those poor souls who just wanted to enjoy some food and then had to see that.


----------



## Harold Penisman (Dec 10, 2022)

morimori-chan said:


> At least he does not talk much, but what baffles me is how he still has the guts to do that in _public..._ I feel bad for those poor souls who just wanted to enjoy some food and then had to see that.


Seeing people like him in the downriver part of Detroit is not uncommon. Most people there are just used to it.


----------



## Pootayne (Dec 11, 2022)

Peldor Joy, OP! My evening is richly blessed having discovered the fart god himself finally has a thread. I followed him off and on way before the stuff with Rogan and YMH happened when I was assisting in a study on some specific paraphilias and was easier to keep up with then as his online presence was more stable. This man is a true under appreciated legend and shall inherit the kingdom of heaven. Good piggy. 

In a similar vein as KAR (peace be upon him) perhaps I can interest you weirdoes in:

Mark Wilson, AKA “ALL HAIL THE SHIT KING” 

https://youtu.be/XDcBDTyYjG8 









						Back. On. The toilet
					






					youtu.be
				




Unlike KAR (PBUH) Marks main channel is possibly ran with the help of someone else more skilled in editing than mark, who runs another channel that’s just his name that does not contain editing whatsoever and the grammar is odd for someone as old as he. Mark seems to live with some sorts of delayed faculties whether due to a stroke, TBI or whatever I have no idea but something is cognitively off about him. 

His videos come mostly in two forms, either poop videos or these bizarre late night show style streams wherein he shrieks and sperges kinda like Acerthorn or Cyraxx and provides the shrill voice talent for one of his blow-up sex dolls:









						The Best of the Mark Wilson Show Ep.109 (F-A-R-T Is A Song)
					

April 27, 2020




					youtu.be
				




Anyways my love to all of you. For this Christmas all I want is KAR to blort mayo on Dee Dee’a grey flaps from his mayo squeeze bottles and go “oooough” before diving in.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell 2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Too bad he doesn't have a brown dick (well he more than likely does  just not the right kind) and this would be the man of Chins dreams. 

Omfg where did this fat nasty bastard come from.


----------



## morimori-chan (Dec 11, 2022)

Pootayne said:


> Peldor Joy, OP! My evening is richly blessed having discovered the fart god himself finally has a thread. I followed him off and on way before the stuff with Rogan and YMH happened when I was assisting in a study on some specific paraphilias and was easier to keep up with then as his online presence was more stable. This man is a true under appreciated legend and shall inherit the kingdom of heaven. Good piggy.
> 
> In a similar vein as KAR (peace be upon him) perhaps I can interest you weirdoes in:
> 
> ...


Another lolcow potential... Maybe you can test it in the Prospering Grounds or Thread Requests?


----------



## mugsy (Dec 12, 2022)

I wanted to give an update on the paypig content from KAR's Patreon. I was subbed to him for $5/month for 3 months just to archive his material. Before he properly set up his sub tiers, anyone who signed up for any amount at all would be able to see his $15/month tier and would get his content. I don't know if he changed something or if Patreon does an automatic sub check, but I was locked out of all of his content recently pending a $15/month sub. I don't feel like giving him that when I can sub to him in a year and then archive all of his Patreon content for the same price.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 22, 2022)

Someone made a mod for Doom 2 called Fartyguns, and the creator namedropped King Assripper due to using his farts for sound effects.


----------

